# How often does Sears has an appliance sale?



## DebBrown (Mar 16, 2007)

It seems like they just had a big one but I rarely pay attention to the sales.  Now, of course, there's a Kenmore product I'm interested in.  I'd prefer not to pay full price. 

So does anyone know how often Sears has a big appliance sale?  In the meantime, do separate appliances cycle through a sales rotation?

Deb


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 16, 2007)

Deb,
Email Shaggy, lmichael3@triad.rr.com .  She works for Sears and can give you the information you want/need.  If you are buying a major appliance and have a Sears card, she can arrange the purchase for you as well and have it delivered to you from your local delivery center.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 16, 2007)

*Sale, Shmayle.*

Some -- not all -- of the Sears locations have scratch & dent appliance outlets.  Sometimes customers can snag outstanding deals on minimally scratched goods with full new-appliance warranty coverage.  Shouldn't take too much Internet or telephone detective work to find a Sears scratch & dent appliance outlet within a reasonable distance. 

Just 2 weeks ago we were at a Lowe's location over in the next county where they had a humongous discontinued display-model Frigidaire double-door refrigerator-freezer on close-out.  The Chief Of Staff told the store guy she'd buy it if they'd let it go for $500. 

The store guy said, "What's the price marked on it?" 

The Chief Of Staff said, "$550." 

The store guy said, "OK, you can buy it for $500.  Here, take this tag to the cashier.  Do you want delivery?" 

"No, thanks," The Chief Of Staff said.  "We'll be back & pick it up in the minivan in an hour." 

It's a good thing we have Stow & Go.  
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## baz48 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I just saw an ad on TV (while cruising TUG of course) that Sears is having a one day sale tomorrow, March 17, on every appliance in the store.

We were lucky enough however to buy the exact stainless refrigerator we were looking for from Sears at a big discount because it was a "return".  That made no sense since all of the tape which holds the shelves in place was still there.  All that was missing was the box, but we saved about $500 so we were happy.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Deb


----------

